# How do you shave?



## KenOC

Well, probably a question for the gents mostly. But maybe not!

How often do you shave? What do you shave with? Electric, safety razor, cutthroat razor, two-blade, three-blade? In the shower or at the sink? What do you do for shaving cream? Any pre-shave, after-shave?

All details and advice welcome!


----------



## Sloe

Maybe every week. With att three blade safety razor.


----------



## Art Rock

Daily, electric, sink, no lotions.


----------



## Pugg

Daily three blade safety razor.


----------



## senza sordino

Daily in the morning after a shower, shaving cream and either a twin blade or the Gillette fusion pro glide with five vibrating blades. The fusion works the best but those blades are so expensive. 

I used to have an electric, but my skin is so sensitive that it made my neck and face red for hours. I haven't used an electric in over twenty years now. 

In the wintertime when the air is very dry before I shave with cream I apply The Art of Shaving pre shave oil. Very nice. 

Probably more information about me than you wanted to know.


----------



## Sloe

senza sordino said:


> In the wintertime when the air is very dry before I shave with cream .


In the winter time I don´t shave.


----------



## KenOC

senza sordino said:


> Probably more information about me than you wanted to know.


Negatory that, the more detail the better!


----------



## joen_cph

Two blade budget razor, daily, soap, sink. 

Overall, I find it a bit difficult to say anything interesting about this. No anecdotes either.

EDIT: Oh yes, large beards have definitely become very fashionable here among very young men, a complete contrast to the earlier decades, and at times a bit ridiculous with the grandfather look applied to a ~teenager.


----------



## Bulldog

I haven't shaved for decades; just a beard that I trim when the mood hits me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I recommend Eucalyptus oil, works for Koala's- great aftershave give a big tingle and very refreshing.......


----------



## James Mann

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I recommend Eucalyptus oil, works for Koala's- great aftershave give a big tingle and very refreshing.......
> 
> View attachment 89199
> 
> View attachment 89200


Oh my Eddie!!!! You aren't kidding? You really aren't kidding!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

James Mann said:


> Oh my Eddie!!!! You aren't kidding? You really aren't kidding!!!


Can't say I've tried it myself but its out there..............


----------



## Ingélou

I don't bother. Nobody ever loved me for my legs in any case.


----------



## Barbebleu

In the Morning, electric razor, aftershave and that's it. If I'm going anywhere special in the evening I'll shave again. I have very little growth and if I never shaved again I'd only have a wispy "Catweazle" type beard anyway.


----------



## Taggart

I don't. Ingélou has only ever seen me with a beard but having seen some of my pre-beard photos has threatened to divorce me if I ever shave.


----------



## Pugg

Taggart said:


> I don't. Ingélou has only ever seen me with a beard but having seen some of my pre-beard photos has threatened to divorce me if I ever shave.


Sounds very drastic.


----------



## Taggart

Pugg said:


> Sounds very drastic.


If you'd seen the photos .....


----------



## schigolch

I'm wearing a beard for the last 30 years.


----------



## CDs

Preshave oil, shaving cream or soap, brush, DE safety razor, three pass shave, aftershave balm.


----------



## Jos

Every other day, in the shower, single blade safety razor, soap from "de vergulde hand", racoon hair brush.
Very old fashioned English aftershave.
All this gear for very little growth, my beard is weird (and grey)


----------



## CDs

Jos said:


> racoon hair brush.


Never heard of that hair being used for a brush before. Is it soft?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Electric, daily. Facial hair drives me batty.


----------



## Guest

Daily before my shower with an electric razor. Since I have a beard, I shave my upper neck only, and use a beard trimmer once a week to keep my beard at 9 mm.


----------



## Kivimees

Only when sober.


----------



## Sloe

It is good that nearly everyone have a beard nowadays then I do not need to bother shaving me.


----------



## Jos

CDs said:


> Never heard of that hair being used for a brush before. Is it soft?


It is very soft indeed. I thought it was racoon hair, but might be mistaken, I was flooded with shaving info when I got it. Bought it in a specialised shop in Antwerp, unfortunately the shop is no longer there.


----------



## isorhythm

Every third day or so, after shower.

Gilette has a brilliant marketing plan where they send every teenage boy in America a free razor. It worked, so I've been loyally using their Mach 3 my whole adult life. Also their shaving cream.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I only shave twice a week - the skin around my neck and throat is too sensitive when the bristles come through so if I did shave every day I'd bleed like a stuck pig in those areas. When I do shave I always use a Gillette razor with cream/gel - I tried a Philips battery shaver once or twice when I was younger but it irritated my skin pretty drastically. For a few years until I was into my mid-30s I used to 'beard up' for the winter but that's out of the question these days - now that my facial hair has mainly turned 'ash blonde' I really don't fancy sporting the Kenny Rogers/Captain Birdseye look.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Coincidentally, I have just given up shaving until I have grown a beard or until Mrs Pat insists that I shave it off.


----------



## CDs

Jos said:


> It is very soft indeed. I thought it was racoon hair, but might be mistaken, I was flooded with shaving info when I got it. Bought it in a specialised shop in Antwerp, unfortunately the shop is no longer there.


Could it be badger hair? That is a very common type of hair used in shaving brushes.
I have a badger hair brush from Semogue and it's very soft.


----------



## Ingélou

elgars ghost said:


> I only shave twice a week - the skin around my neck and throat is too sensitive when the bristles come through so if I did shave every day I'd bleed like a stuck pig in those areas. When I do shave I always use a Gillette razor with cream/gel - I tried a Philips battery shaver once or twice when I was younger but it irritated my skin pretty drastically. For a few years until I was into my mid-30s *I used to 'beard up' for the winter but that's out of the question these days - now that my facial hair has mainly turned 'ash blonde' I really don't fancy sporting the Kenny Rogers/Captain Birdseye look.*


Yes, you have a point - I love grey-haired men with grey beards & find them fanciable too, so everything is fine at present, but what happens when Taggart turns into *Santa*?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Against the grain. When I shave. I prefer waxing. Though shaving has to happen everyday for me. Them Hispanic genes make hair growth a nightmare.


----------



## Vronsky

Daily (or sometimes every other day), with electric shaver (I have two, Polish made) for the past 3 years. I've used razor blades before, but my skin becomes irritated and itchy after shaving. So I avoid razor blades and after shave lotions.


----------



## DeepR

I don't shave everyday it's not good for my skin.
I prefer to shave once every 3 days or so. My facial hear doesn't grow that fast anyway. Shaving stubbles that are a little longer also gives far smoother results.


----------



## Merl

When I have a lovely close shave i find that Merly's girlies tend to snuggle in close. I don't bother shaving my face, tho. ;-)


----------



## TxllxT

I've got the last wired type of the Philishave (bought 2ndhand for 5 Euro), that's quiet, shaving quick & smooth, having a metal head. I also have the very last wired type that has a plastic head: unpleasant, taking much longer time.


----------



## Couchie

I use Philips beard trimmer when I care to and clean up the neckline with a Mach 3 in the shower daily.


----------



## drpraetorus

I hate shaving. When I do, it is about once a week. I wish I had an old fashion straight razor as I think that would gibe me a closer shave.


----------



## Barbebleu

I know I have already posted but my alternative post would have been - It depends on who or what I'm shaving!


----------



## KenOC

drpraetorus said:


> I hate shaving. When I do, it is about once a week. I wish I had an old fashion straight razor as I think that would gibe me a closer shave.


Lots of straight razors on Amazon, not expensive at all. Some are fixed-blade and probably require a strop, while others have replaceable blades.


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> I know I have already posted but my alternative post would have been - It depends on who or what I'm shaving!


I was waiting for such a comment starting from post 1, not especially by you of course.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I use an electric razor because it won't draw blood and it can be managed with one hand so my other hand is free to mouse around at Talk Classical so I can get my morning fix of TC.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> I was waiting for such a comment starting from post 1, not especially by you of course.


Sorry that your faith was rewarded Pugg. Well, someone had to to do it.:lol:


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Barbebleu said:


> Sorry that your faith was rewarded Pugg. Well, someone had to to do it.:lol:


Did they though? Really??


----------



## Barbebleu

Nothing like lowering the tone of a refined site like TC populated by so many cultured people.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Will Low B flat do ?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> Yes, you have a point - I love grey-haired men with grey beards & find them fanciable too, so everything is fine at present, but what happens when Taggart turns into *Santa*?


You will be one lucky woman Mrs. Claus.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pat Fairlea said:


> Did they though? Really??


Well we were all thinking it.


----------



## Guest

How do I shave?

Starting with the legs, then groin, generally working upwards to achieve against-the-grain smoothness, using Veet if I can get hold of it...

Oh, sorry, wandering off into realms of fantasy.

Electric, daily-not-at-weekends, wet in the holidays after a two-week growth - four blades and Palmolive shaving cream.


----------



## Ingélou

MacLeod said:


> How do I shave?
> 
> Starting with the legs, then groin, generally working upwards to achieve against-the-grain smoothness, using Veet if I can get hold of it...
> 
> Oh, sorry, wandering off into realms of fantasy.
> 
> Electric, daily-not-at-weekends, wet in the holidays after a two-week growth - four blades and Palmolive shaving cream.


Oh dear - you've opened my mind to some slightly iffy images! 
Images that hold a horrible fascination...


----------



## millionrainbows

After George W. Bush collapsed the economy, I could no longer afford Gillette Atra 3-blade. So I tried Bic for a while, but eventually went back to Gillette's 2-blade plastic handle disposable model.

For shaving cream, I like Noxzema for sensitive skin (red can), Barbasol, or this stuff in a tube called "Cremo" which is really good.

The best after-shave I have ever found is Sea Breeze, applied with a cotton square. It comes in other brands, but is basically witch hazel with menthol.

I always do short, slow strokes. I do not "reverse-shave" my neck; I always go with the grain, to avoid ingrown hair-bumps and bleeding.


----------



## znapschatz

Years ago, I had a full beard. My wife liked it, but I could never get used to it. Every morning I would stand before the bathroom sink brushing my teeth or something, look at myself in the mirror and think, "Who the hell are you?" But it was at least convenient to not have to shave every day, and only an occasional touch up necessary to keep the foliage in decent trim.

This went on for several years until one day, with absolutely no pre-thought, I lathered up and shaved it away (she went to bed with a beardy, and woke up to full facial nudity!) But then, as a gesture to her sensibilities, I grew a mustache instead, which was okay. I can live with that.

So, what I do now is shave with an electric razor, no prep. Very boring. While shaving I entertain myself with my latest ear worm. This morning it was the Castelnuovo-Tedesco *Concerto for Guitar and orchestra #1*.


----------



## Barbebleu

znapschatz said:


> This morning it was the Castelnuovo-Tedesco *Concerto for Guitar and orchestra #1*.


Who's the guitarist and what's the orchestra?


----------



## znapschatz

Barbebleu said:


> Who's the guitarist and what's the orchestra?


Honestly, I don't know, except the previous day I caught it on the car radio when traveling to a destination, and it wasn't quite finished when I got there. Usually, when I hear a piece I like that has some way to finish when I get to where I'm going, I shut off the engine and listen to the rest, but this time I had a time constraint. I _think_ the guitarist was Christopher Parkening, but not certain enough to bet more than a few dollars on it  . My Half Mind Orchestra is not bad. I just wish it wouldn't repeat phrases all day :devil: .


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> Who's the guitarist and what's the orchestra?


This qualify for post of the day!


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> This qualify for post of the day!


Well I was responding to Znapschatz's post about the Castelnuovo-Tedesco concerto!


----------



## TxllxT

A question for the bearded: does anyone of you maintain a vandycke?


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> Well I was responding to Znapschatz's post about the Castelnuovo-Tedesco concerto!


I know that, it sounded so spontaneous that made me smile.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Now after reading this thread, I'm picturing every male on TC looking like Brahms...

Seriously? I feel like in my current social circles (musical and non-musical), the vast majority shave daily, or have no facial hair to worry about (i.e. they are Asian descent). Those with beards tend to keep them short and trimmed. There are some musicians with bushy beards though... 

I must confess, a beard needs to look pretty clean and orderly for me to be attracted to it, or else I prefer no beard. All men I had crushes on in past were clean-shaven.


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> I know that, it sounded so spontaneous that made me smile.


Aah, got you now. Thank you. It was spontaneous and I was practically reading and replying at the same time. When I was gainfully employed I was always being gently chided by my colleagues for never using two words when one would do. I thought I was being succinct, they thought I was being too economical and always wanted more detail, or as I called it, unnecessary padding. Never saw the point!.


----------



## Vaneyes

I thought I'd never be asked. Finally, a sensible and useful thread. 

Every other day, clean shaves at sink with generic 3-blades in an old Gillette handle. 

Gillette Foamy cream. Nivea after-shave balm.


----------



## Antiquarian

I shave every day. Long past are the days of manly stubble to reflect a rugged individualistic nature. I prefer my face smooth. I use a Gillette blue tip double edge safety razor, and use Feather blades, or sometimes those cheap Korean knock offs if I'm desperate. To shave around my neck I prefer to use my antique Ever-Ready single edge safety razor (marketed in the States as Gems), principally because it is simplicity itself to clean the long hairs out of the metal combs. I use a badger brush in a bowl with shaving soap, but have used King of Shaves when in a rush. Yes, it takes quite a bit longer to shave in the morning than to run ones face over with a Norelco, but the results are more satisfying. I usually finish off with a touch of antiseptic aftershave, to refresh the skin. I like Aqua di Gio, but if I don't want to stink up the house, I use Caswell-Massey Lime as the scent does not linger.


----------



## clavichorder

Not often enough. Too many blades that don't fit too many handles, really frustrating, it all needs to be cleaned out. I use shaving soap when I can, the cream is unnecessary. I like being clean shaven.


----------



## Flamme

LOL i just wanted to open such topic! Great minds think alike, i guess
I shave with







but i always finish with a regular razor...I have to too strong and stubborn beard to only use a razor...Sometimes i let it grow for a week, but rarely...I like the feeling of being clear shaven, scent and all...


----------



## Tristan

I have a Braun Series 7 and I use it sometimes, but rarely since even though I'm 20 now, I still have little facial hair. I only shave every few days most often.


----------



## Krummhorn

I have had a beard since 1973. I use a disposable dual blade razor to tidy up the edges ... and when I get my hair cut every 6 weeks I have the barber use the #2 blade to thin out the facial hair. 

In my younger years I used an electric shaver.


----------



## starthrower

Very reluctantly. But I hate itchy stubble on my neck, so I have no choice. I shave in the shower with no mirror, and I rarely cut myself.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

When I shave, I start with a razor. Then I put it on the hair I want to remove. I hope this helps you fine gentlemen :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I shave using Bob Dylan his sharp edge does it for me everytime..................


----------



## Granate

It is a complicated, ritualised and time-comsuming activity. I use three-blade razor:


Pick all the new-born hair in the chin manually with tweezers for hair (1-2h)
Take away manually all the spare hairs from the chins to create an uniform line between beard and skin. 
Set an space between the beard and moustache.
Take away a few spare hairs down the moustache.
Put water and cream in down or upper side of the beard. 
Shave from my right to left.
Put water in the other side with the brush and shave upside
Shave the moustache
Shave the beard in the opposite side to avoid raspy skin.
Clear the skin with current water.
Bin the razor.
I hate shaving


----------



## Kieran

I use a blowtorch. It's quicker, it's environmentally friendly because there's no waste water, soaps etc. And it's good for discipline.

Oh, and it makes me look _really _hot... :tiphat:


----------



## Xaltotun

I could tell you but you guys wouldn't believe me, you'd think I was joking. So I'm not telling. But I can safely tell that I _dream_ of doing it the old fashioned way some day, the way my father and grandfathers did it, with a real shaving brush and a real razorblade etc. I'll get there one day. In the meantime... I'll _manage._


----------



## johankillen

As often as Brahms...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I Tried shaving whilst I listened to 4'33"


----------



## Totenfeier

Pretty badly, recently (I've been going too fast) -I have nicks on my chin and neck that are bugging me.

Every other day, DE safety razor, Barbasol Sensitive goop, two passes when I can, and a splash of witch hazel to finish (forget that _Home Alone_ nonsense; ah'm uh MAYN!)


----------



## Vaneyes

Breaking News

I've switched to Nivea Men Shaving Foam.


----------



## Varick

I shave every other day. First the head, then the face. Always in the shower with my fogless mirror. I use a shaving soap after washing my head and face to loosen up the hair. Straight three blade razor. I used to spend a fortune on the latest, greatest Gillette 25-30 vibrating blade with lube strip and coffee maker cartridges, (While Obama was keeping the crappy economy crappy) Then I saw this video:






Very good razors for a great price. Been a member ever since. I love entrepreneurs with a sense of humor!

V


----------



## Vaneyes

Update: I put a new blade in, so every third day now.


----------



## Gordontrek

It puzzles me that classical musicians or aficionados would share the manner in which they shave their facial hair. This is undignified! It's beneath my dignity to reveal that I shave every 5 days or so, or whenever my stubble gets too prickly, and that I'm an electric guy and use a standard Phillips Norelco.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'm waiting for a nano shaver


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'm waiting for a nano shaver


??????? but, I do think I don't want to know details.


----------



## KenOC

I have used a Gillette Sensor (2-blade) for decades, but am irritated that blades are $1.50 each. Have changed to an ancient Atra and can buy Personna blades (just as good) for 20 cents. Am I cheap or what???

Tried a snazzy single-blade razor but it cut me to ribbons. Good try, that.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

I shave in the shower every morning, no mirror. Going by tough alone.


----------



## Varick

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Will Low B flat do ?


Did he ever reach the "brown" note?

V


----------



## Antiquarian

KenOC said:


> I have used a Gillette Sensor (2-blade) for decades, but am irritated that blades are $1.50 each. Have changed to an ancient Atra and can buy Personna blades (just as good) for 20 cents. Am I cheap or what???
> 
> Tried a snazzy single-blade razor but it cut me to ribbons. Good try, that.


The key to using a double edged safety razor is to let the weight of the razor do the work, and not press on it like a cartridge razor. Provided that the blade is sharp, you need only two light passes to have a smooth shave. For those new to this type of shaving, I would recommend a closed comb safety razor over an open one; it's more forgiving.


----------



## Dan Ante

Every day, single blade safety, in the bathroom sink. I must add I can't stand beards or mustaches so unhygienic ughhh


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

I have a badger hair brush that I use to whip up a lather with either Taylor's of Old Bond Street shave cream or Speick shave soap. I then select one of my old double-edge or single-edge razors - either one of my Gillettes (5 different vintage Gillettes, dating from the 1940s to the 1970s) or my GEM, which dates back to the 1930s but is still perfectly shiny, or my newer Merkur HD. I pop a new blade in every 3 shaves - my personal favorites are Astra Superior Platinums, which I buy in bulk online - $10 worth of blades has lasted me well over a year. Three passes - once with the grain, once across the grain, and finish off with a light against the grain. Finish it off with either Old Spice, Aqua Velva Blue, Speick, or Proraso aftershave. Beautifully smooth shave, except for my goattee. 

Yeah - I have put a lot of thought into this. I have tried numerous shave soaps and creams until I settled on a few that I really liked. But making your own lather - as opposed to the canned foams and gels - with a good shave brush is the best part.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

Antiquarian said:


> The key to using a double edged safety razor is to let the weight of the razor do the work, and not press on it like a cartridge razor. Provided that the blade is sharp, you need only two light passes to have a smooth shave. For those new to this type of shaving, I would recommend a closed comb safety razor over an open one; it's more forgiving.


I only have one open comb razor - an old Gillette - and I don't like it that much. It was my grandfather's, so I keep it mostly out of nostalgia.

It is funny that now you can find, more and more, relatively cheap DE razors for sale in even your local drugstore. At my local Walgreens, you can get a Van der Hagen DE, or another one - can't remember the brand - that has the face of the guy from Pawn Stars on it, endorsing them.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

Antiquarian said:


> I shave every day. Long past are the days of manly stubble to reflect a rugged individualistic nature. I prefer my face smooth. I use a Gillette blue tip double edge safety razor, and use Feather blades, or sometimes those cheap Korean knock offs if I'm desperate. To shave around my neck I prefer to use my antique Ever-Ready single edge safety razor (marketed in the States as Gems), principally because it is simplicity itself to clean the long hairs out of the metal combs. I use a badger brush in a bowl with shaving soap, but have used King of Shaves when in a rush. Yes, it takes quite a bit longer to shave in the morning than to run ones face over with a Norelco, but the results are more satisfying. I usually finish off with a touch of antiseptic aftershave, to refresh the skin. I like Aqua di Gio, but if I don't want to stink up the house, I use Caswell-Massey Lime as the scent does not linger.


Ah - another wet shaver. I tried the blue tip once, but prefer a little more aggressive razor. I have a Fat Boy adjustable, a Slim adjustable, a Super Adjustable (short handle), a red tip, and an old open comb in my Gillette collection. I also have a Merkur HD and an old GEM.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dan Ante said:


> I must add I can't stand beards or mustaches so unhygienic ughhh


My beard will have its tenth birthday this year. So there!


----------



## SixFootScowl

I shave while browsing TalkClassical.


----------



## Dan Ante

TurnaboutVox said:


> My beard will have its tenth birthday this year. So there!


You can give it a treat of choc icecream


----------



## hpowders

I shave the old fashioned way with a blade and shaving cream.

I can't ever get a close enough shave with an electric.

Love the blade!!

I just shaved. So, how do I look?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dan Ante said:


> You can give it a treat of choc icecream


Soup is more usual!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Electric for me, for the modern finish


----------

